# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Çfarë e pengon Shqipërinë në rrugën e zhvillimit?!

## Macho

Mundohuni te jepni mendimin tuaj ne lidhje me pikat e mesiperme duke zgjedhur ndermjet tyre po mos harroni te jepni dhe mendimin tuaj se pse e zgjidhni nje alternative. Besoj se do na ndihmoj te kuptojme ca nuk shkon tek ne.
Me respekt
Macho

----------


## Macho

Per mua politika e keqe. Eshte ajo e cila edhe mund ti rregulloje te tjerat. Nga qeveria pritet gjithcka.

----------


## bicjani

Une do zgjidhja 2 nga to.Njera politika e keqe.Arsyeja eshte mos shfrytezimi siç duhet i ndihmes dhe kredive qe bota i ofron shqiperise.Vjedhja e tyre dhe gjithashtu semundja e poshter korrupsioni...Deri sa politikanet shqiptare do vazhdojne te vjedhin djersen e popullit shqiperia nuk do te kete asnjehere zhvillim.E dyta elementet negative ne popull.Duke ja nisur nga politikanet deri tek te gjithe ata si kriminelet hajdutet e medhenj.Keto jane ata qe i prishin imazhin shqiperise dhe ndalojne investimet e vendeve te tjera ne shqiperi.Ska faj bota ku te investoje ne nje vend ku i pari nuk di te dytin....

----------


## beni67

Kam degjuar  e lexuar ketu ne forum qe fajin per gjendjen e Shqiperise e ka Berisha, Nano, ky apo ai. Dmth e ka politika. Po keto njerez nga dolen? Mos na i solli njeri nga marsi? Jo jo ato dolen prej ketij populli. Dhe eshte ky popull qe i mban  e bile i ushqen. Atehere kush e ka fajin?  Te jete vete populli qe ka qef te abuzojne me te?  Mbase duket e cuditeshme po mua me duket e vertete.  Dhe per mua kjo veretohet nga apatia dhe mosveprimi i tij. 
   TUNG !

----------


## Laguna

Pika 2- "elementet negative" ne popull- S'ka sens. keto elemente bejne pjese ne ç'do popull! Ne rastin tone pyetja mund te shtrohet ne menyre sasiore: SA? Veshtire te matet!

Pika3-"mos integrimi ne BE"- Integrimi ne BE nuk ben ndryshime themelore per vendet perkatese. Momentalisht ai eshte artificial edhe per vendet me tradita te vjetra demokratike. Pra, nuk qendron si arsye.

Pika6-"vendet fqinje"- Qe ata nuk na duan, nuk do shume mend per ta kuptuar, por kjo nuk mund ta pengoje zhvillimin e nje vendi.

Mbeten tre pika te cilave mun ti shtojme plot te tjera per te arritur ne perfundimin qe: fajin e ka "Volteri"...

Ne "mozaikun" e shqiptareve nje gje del per mua ne pah:
gjendja natyrore e shqiptareve eshte KAOSI! Dhe kur them kete jam optimist!

----------


## Qafir Arnaut

Le te bejme pyetjen pse eshte me e zhvilluar Sllovenia/Kroacia sesa Shqiperia? Analizoni kete pyetje dhe do te gjeni shkaqet. Besoj se relavanca eshte e mjaftueshme pasi te dy vendet jane ne nje bllok gjeografik, jane ish-komuniste, dhe kane qene nen perandorine Osmane.

Per mendimin tim po te shohesh rritjen ekonomike te ish vendeve te bllokut te Varshaves do konstatohet qe vendet me tradita Katoliko-Protestante jane me mire te zhvilluar ekonomikisht sesa ato Myslimane/Ortodokse. Ky eshte edhe thelbi i ceshtjes. Kjo s'do te thote qe Shqiptaret duhet te konvertohen ne keto fe, por eshte nje thirrje per analize socio-kulturore ku te shihet ku jane dallimet e ngjashmerite. Fatkeqsisht, kjo qe them une nuk eshte 'politically correct' keshtu qe nenvleftesohet nga ekonomistet e strateget, ndonesa ka potencial per te detajuar nje strategji vertet efektive per zhvillimin ekonomik afat-gjate te Shqiperise.

----------


## shahisti

une do te shtoja qe shqiperine e pengojne shume faktore te brendeshem dhe te jashtem;politika e keqe,politikanet e lidhur me krimin apo me mafien si nga kampi  roze ashtu dhe nga kampi blu,varferia ne popull qe eshte  ber mizerje,mos luftimi i krimit te organizuar,dhe feqinjet tane si greqia apo  maqedonia apo serbia  keto jane disa nga faktoret qe pengojne ne zhvillimin e shqiperise,ndoshta ka ehe te tjere faktore qe nuk i permenda  por do te shtoja nje fjal te urte< qe peshku qelbet nga koka>

----------


## forum126

Ai Arnavuti ka te drejte kur thote politically correct. Por ketu le te bejme nje pyejtje: Kush e ka fajin ne qe jemi keshtu sic jemi, qe kemi besuar cka kemi besuar apo ajo Europa qe nuk pranon dot dike tjeter per arsye besimi, apo pse ajo nuk eshte tamam demokrate, tolerante?

Por populli ka barre tjeter, edhe ai e ka fajin, dmth ne te gjithe, se ashtu sic ke koken ashtu ta vene edhe kapelen. Epo ashtu sic jemi ne ashtu po e kemi edhe kryesine. Po su rregulluam vete nuk rregullohet qeveria.

----------


## Pedro

> _Postuar më parë nga Qafir Arnaut_ 
> *Le te bejme pyetjen pse eshte me e zhvilluar Sllovenia/Kroacia sesa Shqiperia? Analizoni kete pyetje dhe do te gjeni shkaqet. Besoj se relavanca eshte e mjaftueshme pasi te dy vendet jane ne nje bllok gjeografik, jane ish-komuniste, dhe kane qene nen perandorine Osmane.
> 
> Per mendimin tim po te shohesh rritjen ekonomike te ish vendeve te bllokut te Varshaves do konstatohet qe vendet me tradita Katoliko-Protestante jane me mire te zhvilluar ekonomikisht sesa ato Myslimane/Ortodokse. Ky eshte edhe thelbi i ceshtjes. Kjo s'do te thote qe Shqiptaret duhet te konvertohen ne keto fe, por eshte nje thirrje per analize socio-kulturore ku te shihet ku jane dallimet e ngjashmerite. Fatkeqsisht, kjo qe them une nuk eshte 'politically correct' keshtu qe nenvleftesohet nga ekonomistet e strateget, ndonesa ka potencial per te detajuar nje strategji vertet efektive per zhvillimin ekonomik afat-gjate te Shqiperise.*


Per mendimin tim ky eshte budallalleku me i madh qe kam lexuar ndonjehere. 
Se pari Katoliko-Protestane nuk ekziston si religion; ose je katolik ose je protestant dhe ky ka qene per nje kohe te gjate shkaku i luftrave ne Europen Qendrore si p.sh. Lufta 30-vjecare ose Lufta 100-vjecare. 
Se dyti shembuj te vendeve, qe kane nje shumice myslimane ose nje shumice krishtero-ortodokse dhe jane te zhvilluara ka plot si Greqia, Arabia Saudite Kuvajti etj.
Se treti Shqiperia eshte nje shtet sekularist dmth qe feja nuk ka te beje fare me detyrat e shtetit dhe ekonomia dhe zhvillimi i saj eshte detyre e shtetit.

Shqiperine nuk mund ta krahasosh fare me Sllovenine dhe Kroacine as me Cekine e as me Sllovakine, pasi keto shtete kane ne perberje te tyre kombe qe kane temperamente dhe mentalitet kryekeput ndryshe nga shqiptaret. Keto jane popuj qe cohen heret ne mengjes per ti hypur tramvajit per te shkuar ne pune, nuk e kane mendjen per tu bere thumb qe me mengjes me raki.
I gjithe problemi qendron ne dembelizmin e shqiptareve. Thjesht e pa e zgjatur shume, shumicen e shqiptareve mund t´i perkufizosh me fjalet e drejtorit tek "Pallati 176":

"Se je nje palo montator o Vani, qe nuk te pelqen puna edhe bredh andej ketej. Po edhe me llafe merresh".

Ketu duhet ta shohim te keqen e shqiptareve dhe jo t´ia fusim roma per toma me analiza te kota se kush na don e kush na ka inat, cfare besoj une e cfare beson ti.

PS: se mos harroj, disave u ka ngelur ora ne kohen e socializmit, ku shteti e qeveria pergjigjet per gjithcka. Zgjohuni njerez, se eshte kohe tjeter.

----------


## Brari

arnaut qafiri shkruan:

--------

Le te bejme pyetjen pse eshte me e zhvilluar Sllovenia/Kroacia sesa Shqiperia? Analizoni kete pyetje dhe do te gjeni shkaqet. Besoj se relavanca eshte e mjaftueshme pasi te dy vendet jane ne nje bllok gjeografik, jane ish-komuniste, dhe kane qene nen perandorine Osmane.

----------


arnaut djali..

Ne kete forum ke shume shkrime ku mbasi ti lexosh me kujdes mund te marresh nje kulture minimale e te hysh ne diskutime.. sidomos mbi historine ben mire te lexosh..e te perfitosh..

Sllovenia dhe Kroacia  kane qene dikur pjese te Perandorise Austro-hungareze (dhe jo Osmane)  dhe kultura austriake ka lene gjurme ne kto vende.

Kultura Austriake eshte ajka e kultures europiane  e kjo jo vetem ne fushen e kultures artistike por dhe te kultures se Punes..

Kjo eshte dhe arsyeja pse Slovenia,  Kroacia,  Cekia, Hungaria dhe nje pjese e Italise veriore-lindore jane dalluar prej kohesh per nivel qytetarie.. krahasuar me komshijte me te prapambetur..

Pra vendet e popujt mesojne nga njeri tjetri.. e pra dhe popujt nen perandorine austriake duke ndejtur me shekuj nen te njejtat kushte ekonomike e politike e kulturore perparuan mire..

qashtu..

----------


## rudi c33

Politike keqe.
Populli mbetet si bagetia

ky eshte mendimi im


FLM

----------


## manoklla

Injoranca, varferia, dembelizmi. Te gjitha keto i kemi peshqesh nga pushtimi 500 vjecar turk. Se te na kishte nen ndikim Austro-Hungaria duam sduam do kishim marre ca gjera pozitive. Shto ketu dhe sundimin 50 vjecar komunist qe na beri si kafshe te egra qe kur u liruam nga kafazi dogjem e poqem si ne 1991 e 1997, 1998 gjen shqiperine qe sheh sot.

----------


## Qafir Arnaut

> _Postuar më parë nga Brari_ 
> *
> Sllovenia dhe Kroacia  kane qene dikur pjese te Perandorise Austro-hungareze (dhe jo Osmane)  dhe kultura austriake ka lene gjurme ne kto vende.
> *


Ah ok. Nuk isha shume i sigurt per Kroacine ndonese vendosa ta fus edhe Sllovenine ne nje thes. Sidiqofte thelbi i asaj qe thashe qendron. Kultura qe kemi marre nga sunduesit tane prej shekujsh eshte shkaku i pazotesise tone ti adaptohemi nje sistemi kryekeput alien (kapitalizmi i tregut te lire + demokracia) te cilin nje shtrese elite e shoqerise Shqiptare po e promovon qe 15 vjet (ndoshta edhe qe 100 vjet kush e di)..

Per sa kohe qe ka nje hendek midis elites udheheqese e vulgut osmanli...pijini lengun reformave.

----------


## keira

Edhe une votova 1- Politika e keqe, por fajin s'e ka vetem politika por edhe apatia qe ka pushtuar popullin por kjo lidhet prape me politiken... e kemi dhurate nga e kaluara... rregjimi socialist qe do bente njerez te barabarte .....i beri dembela, hileqare.... sipas mendimit tim feja s'hyn fare, e fqinjet aq me pak, fajin e kemi vete, po s'e nxorri i zoti gomarin nga balta ç'presim pastaj edhe nga BE...

----------


## joanna

nuk e di per te tjeret, por mendimi im eshte se shqiperine e pengojne hajdutet qe kane zene pushtetin dhe nuk e lene duke verbuar edhe popullin!!!

----------


## leci

Edhe per mendimin tim faji eshte i klases politike.
Duke qene ne konflikt te perhershem,programeve qeveritare nuk i jepet as koha te provojne te realizohen.
Populli yne jeton ne iluzionin e demokracise stil perendimor.
Por eshte vetem nje regjim i maskuar.
Nuk kane faj fqinjet,fete,idealet etj.
E verteta eshte qe populli shqiptar po fik driten e vet nen peshen e vuajtjeve.
Paradoksi eshte qe kerkojme perhere ti pershtatemi situates duke harruar te luftojme per ate qe na perket...vendin tone.
diskutim te mbare

----------


## Shpirt Njeriu

Shqiperia ka vuajtur dhe do te vuaje deri ne nje kohe te gjate,ne nuk mund te futemi ,sepse i kemi gjitha dhe jo nga pak por nga shume.

Shpirt Njeriu

----------


## Shpresmiri

Shteti funksionon sikurse njeriu. Nëse njeriu nuk përparon kah e mira, nuk zhvillohet si person, atëherë ai stagnon, zbrapset dhe bëhet pre e interesave vetiake në dëm të vetvetes dhe të tjerëve. Nëse ecë përpara dhe i përvetëson mësimet e të tjerëve dhe të jetës ai përparon dhe bëhet person për vete dhe për të tjerët. Tek e fundit ashtu siç mësohet një fëmijë në vogëlim ashtu edhe do të sillet kur të rritet. Këtu hyjnë në lojë jo vetëm disiplina, ligji por edhe bindja, feja etj. Të gjitha këto bëjnë pjesë dhe e luajnë rolin e tyre pozitiv apo negativ në individin.

Pengesat e zhvillimit mund të jenë edhe kryesuesit, udhëheqësit mirëpo edhe ata nuk janë të amshueshëm, mund të zëvendësohen. Ishte koha kur nuk mund të zëvendësoheshin. Kjo kohë tani kaloi, mirëpo pasojat mbesin. Pasi një situatë vazhdon gradualisht të mos përmirësohet, kjo tregon në rrënjët e thella të problemit. E pra, mënyra e mendimit është pengesa kryesore e zhvillimit. Derisa mendojmë me mënyrën e shtetit që na robërojë 50 vjet nuk do të përparojmë. Më kot bëjmë me gisht nga tjetri për të gjetur fajtorin. 

Duke u nisur nga ajo se mentaliteti komunist na ka mësuar si të veprojmë në një masë të konsiderueshme edhe mund ta akuzojmë atë. Mirëpo, zhvillimi nuk arrihet vetëm duke gjetur fajtorë. Nuk po them se duhet t`i mbyllim sytë nga e kaluara mirëpo prapë se prapë nëse nuk kemi ideale të qarta dhe dëshira të qarta për të ardhmën tonë atëherë jo se nuk përparojmë por jemi të vdekur.
Pra, pyetje është se çfarë kërkojmë ne nga e ardhmja. Të kaluarën e pamë se si ishte dhe si mbaroi. E pra, çështja është: të mësosh nga e kaluara apo të mos mësosh!
Pengesa e zhvillimit = mungesa e vetëdijësimit se kush je dhe çfarë don! Pra, dembelësia!

----------


## marsela

thuajse te gjitha ato qe ke permendur me lart..por mbi te gjitha populli,vete ne,  edhe udheheqesit tone!sipas nje fjale cdo popull ka ne krye qeverine qe meriton :i ngrysur:

----------


## angeldust

> _Postuar më parë nga Qafir Arnaut_ 
> *Kultura qe kemi marre nga sunduesit tane prej shekujsh eshte shkaku i pazotesise tone ti adaptohemi nje sistemi kryekeput alien (kapitalizmi i tregut te lire + demokracia) te cilin nje shtrese elite e shoqerise Shqiptare po e promovon qe 15 vjet (ndoshta edhe qe 100 vjet kush e di)..
> 
> Per sa kohe qe ka nje hendek midis elites udheheqese e vulgut osmanli...pijini lengun reformave.*


Vetem nje korigjim... Ne Shqiperi kjo shtrese *"elite"* per te cilen ti po flet, varet nga kendveshtrimi nese e meriton ate emertim. Per shembull une nuk e shoh se si shkon kapitali dore per dore me demokracine.

Kapitali i dashur, ne Shqiperi shkon dore per dore me krimin dhe thyerjen e ligjit. Prandaj po behen Nanoja me shoke bosat e Shqiperise, jo se mbeshteten ne parime demokratike. 

Flas per "kapitalin" qe thyen mijera koke me para, per kapitalin qe ngre gradacela brenda disa muajsh, jo per kapitalin e ndonje biznesi me te vogel legjitim.

Dhe pastaj me lind pyetja, eshte mire apo eshte keq qe shqiptaret te bejne ca para me rruge jo te ligjshme? ( e kam fjalen me droge, futje te mallrave pa dogane etj. jo per shfrytezim mishi te bardhe e gjera te tilla)

Fundja mos harrojme se te gjitha shtetet evropiane qe jane te pasura sot, njehere e nje kohe kane bere gjera te gabuara qe e kane vene ate pasuri dhe kapital. Kane qene kolonizatore, kane hapur/nxitur luftera, kane pasur mafioze te medhenj.... dhe me pas nga gjithe keto gjera kane lindur "kapitalistet" e medhenj dhe jane futur ne politike, ose kane nderruar aktivitetet e tyre ne biznese disi me legjitime.

Pra pika ime eshte qe ajo para qe te krijoje nje shtet te forte e te pasur, zor se mund te behet me rruge te drejta. Evropa ka te drejte kur pervesh buzet e thote se vendet e Evropes Lindore jane djep prostitucioni, krimi etj. por harrojne se si edhe ata me pare kane shfrytezuar ne nje menyre apo tjeter popuj te tere per perfitime financiare.

Paraja qe te vesh kapital te madh, zor se mund te behet e tille me rruge ligjore. Edhe ata qe kane bere para te madhe ne Shqiperi, shume prej tyre (le te mos them te gjithe se gjynaf), e kane bere kete para me rruge te pista, ose te pakten e kane filluar ashtu per te ngritur nje kapital baze, e tani kane nderruar ne nje biznes legjitim.

Demokracia dhe kapitali i madh, ne realitetin praktik ballkanik, posacerisht ate shqiptar, jane shume shume veshtire se mund te shkojne se bashku dore per dore.

Jo se e mbeshtes kete gje apo jam entuziaste per nje fakt te tille, por eshte thjesht nje e vertete e hidhur e realitetit shqiptar.

Evropa tani na thote, hapni kufijte, tregti e lire pa dogana me fqinjet, etj. etj. etj. Po ky shtet nga do t'i gjeje keto para per te mbushur arkat e tij? Duke mos mare te ardhura doganore?

Do te thote qe do te rendohet pesha e taksave mbi individin dhe biznesin privat te vendit. Po keta njerez e biznesmene private me gjithe ato taksa mbi taksa qe paguajne, si do ngrehin pak koke e te vene "kapital"? Prandaj shume prej tyre hidhen ose jane hedhur qe ne fillim ne biznese te paligjshme.

Nder te gjithash Evropa na ve shpeshhere kushte qe s'ndihmojne shume ekonomine e brendshme te vendit, perkundrazi e demtojne. Dhe mbi te gjithash pret qe shqiptaret te bejne pare vetem me menyre legjitime e i pikturon ata si delet e zeza te Evropes, kur ne te njejten kohe, shume shume vjet me pare edhe evropianet e civilizuar kane perdorur metoda jo shume te ndryshme per t'u pasuruar. 

Shqiptaret dhe krimi ne Shqiperi, po perdor te njejtat metoda pasurimi (edhe pse ne menyra te stilizuara sipas kerkesave te koheve moderne), vetem se po e ben kete gje shume vjet me vone sesa Evropa qe tashme qenka pasuruar dhe na ka kaluar ne "legjitimitet'... ose dicka e tille...

P.S.: Ehhh, ndoshta ky shkrimi im nuk i perket tamam temes, por ju lutem mos e fshini pasi thjesht e trajton temen pak me thelle se qellimi fillestar. Ca te bejme tani, kur te kruhen duart qe te shtypesh, te kruhen! S'ke c'i ben  :buzeqeshje:

----------

